# Who's read the Daily Mail today...



## Daniel (16 Jan 2014)

Take a look at this article:

Tank Warfare!

I spy a couple of UKAPS members in there too!


----------



## Curvball (16 Jan 2014)

Marine... Typical worldclass journalism from that 'publication'.


----------



## harryH (16 Jan 2014)

The Daily Mail will be experts before you know it.


----------



## Gary Nelson (16 Jan 2014)

Daniel said:


> Take a look at this article:
> 
> Tank Warfare!
> 
> I spy a couple of UKAPS members in there too!


 

Well spotted - we need to educate them more though that they are not Marine displays nor Goldfish in them!.... good publicity though


----------



## Daniel (16 Jan 2014)

True. I wouldn't necessarily call it a 'sport' either.


----------



## Daniel (16 Jan 2014)

Gary Nelson said:


> good publicity though


 
It is great to see the "sport" getting national publicity.


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Jan 2014)

and Im not from bloody Cheshire!  lol


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Jan 2014)

If I ever read my name in the daily fail, my life would be over...


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> If I ever read my name in the daily fail, my life would be over...


 
This shall now be my one goal in life.  To get you in the fail


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Jan 2014)

You dare! The drs at work will kill me! 

They are killing the nhs single handedly.


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> You dare! The drs at work will kill me!
> 
> They are killing the nhs single handedly.


 
quote /// They are killing the nhs single handedly. //// unquote

ah, youve already supplied your next headline for the article


----------



## Curvball (16 Jan 2014)

The quote will never get used - the grammar isn't flawed


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Jan 2014)

I hate the fail as much as the scousers hate the sun.


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Jan 2014)

Curvball said:


> The quote will never get used - the grammar isn't flawed


 
lol, its alright, theyll miss quote it to get the grammar wrong!


----------



## Curvball (16 Jan 2014)

stuworrall said:


> lol, its alright, theyll miss quote it to get the grammar wrong!



Ha ha, true. Besides they don't need any real factual material to conjure up their articles...


----------



## sanj (16 Jan 2014)

I refuse to read that paper.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Jan 2014)

It's good to see aquascaping reaching more folk. But it is a shame that it's not represented accurately in this case.


----------



## kirk (17 Jan 2014)

Some amazing scapes there. Shame the fish give it all away repeat the fish give it all away!


----------



## ghostsword (17 Jan 2014)

It is a start..  I think that the next should be an article by Ukaps in a Sunday paper, or similar.. 

It is a start.. and it is an awesome start.


----------



## harryH (17 Jan 2014)

We have enough nasty parasites /diseases in the hobby, last thing we need to do is add the Daily Mail!!!


----------



## martinmjr62 (17 Jan 2014)

There are some fantastic scapes in the article
Nice to see a bit of recognition for our "sport"

Cheers
Martin


----------

